# My **** collection -



## RGD (May 10, 2006)

Not much - just starting out - but I'm proud of it all! 

Ron


----------



## RGD (May 10, 2006)

More -

Ron


----------



## jaxf250 (Nov 13, 2005)

Nice score! I just re-stocked on SLR Serie A today myself... yummy brand.... enjoy the loot... very good selection there...


----------



## ShawnP (Oct 18, 2005)

Very Very nice my man.


Makes my little box seem meaningless LOL


Shawn


----------



## 68TriShield (May 15, 2006)

you are killin me here Ron:hn ...Dave


----------



## Ermo (Jun 3, 2006)

Are you kidding!! Not much my a$$!! Nice start by the way!


----------



## Danimal (Jun 6, 2004)

you suck.. thanks for the blue ball tease.


----------



## mike32312 (Jan 26, 2006)

Damn there's really people out there that have this stuff. :r :dr Vice nice start.


----------



## azherfer (Feb 13, 2006)

Nice starter kit!


----------



## Bob (Jun 29, 2006)

Sheesh....Wife is gonna have to "work that pole" harder!! I need more cash!!!:hn


----------



## ShawnP (Oct 18, 2005)

Bob said:


> Sheesh....Wife is gonna have to "work that pole" harder!! I need more cash!!!:hn


:r That was great


----------



## Spacecataz (Jun 25, 2006)

thats some nice ****...could give a guy a heart attack!:dr


----------



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

I am having pulpitations !!!

Great stuff !


----------



## raisin (Dec 3, 2005)

Do you have a 900 number to go with those pictures? :dr


----------



## StudentSmoker (Apr 24, 2006)

Nice start! WTG!!


----------



## Sandman (Mar 26, 2006)

I'm impressed. These pictures get me everytime. Just so nice to look at.


----------



## Marathon (Mar 14, 2006)

Ron, you are killing me; absolutely killing me. Forget lighting them; those 898's look good enough to eat.


----------



## Bigwaved (May 20, 2006)

Just like a proud papa! Pretty, very pretty.


----------



## montecristo#2 (May 29, 2006)

Anyone for a party at RGDs? My mouth is watering. 

Not only are the cigars beautiful, well done on taking the pics. I am going to have to start playing around with my wifes digital camera to see if I can take some high quality pics as well.

Nice score.


----------



## BP22 (Apr 13, 2006)

:dr :dr 

YUMMY!!!


----------



## chuckojr (Jun 28, 2006)

When do I get my official "start-up" kit in the mail?
Those look great. Congrats.


----------



## Baric (Jun 14, 2006)

Very nice indeed Ron, very nice. And a damn good camera by the looks of it as well! *jealous*


----------



## Moglman-cl (May 27, 2005)

Some nice pics and great choices, Ron! I envy you, starting the slide with a bang, yet still unable to see the depth of the chasm. Good job pal.


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

Very nice Ron, I see a couple of my faves in there. A much nicer start than I had....Congrats!


----------



## Fireman_UK (Mar 14, 2006)

Wow, great stash and amazing quality pics.


----------



## RGD (May 10, 2006)

Moglman said:


> . . . yet still unable to see the depth of the chasm. . . .


All I see is darkness - 

Ron


----------



## RGD (May 10, 2006)

icehog3 said:


> Very nice Ron, I see a couple of my faves in there. A much nicer start than I had....Congrats!


Yes but I have an unfair advantage - I've had you, Dustin, DaKlugs and all the other FOG's to learn from!!! 

THANKS! guys -

Ron


----------



## ATLHARP (May 3, 2005)

Man, that wasn't the slope....that's a friggin ledge!  


ATL


----------



## CrazyFool (Oct 2, 2005)

thats a BIG start!! very nice man, thanks for the tossoff material 
I have the Party 898 and Cohiba as well (if that was the Robusto) very nice smokes, the 898 is a favorite

cheers :al


----------



## Gordie (Dec 31, 2005)

CrazyFool said:


> I have the Party 898 and Cohiba as well (if that was the Robusto)


I thought the cohiba looked like a Siglo IV. Please end the suspense, tell us what it is!


----------



## RGD (May 10, 2006)

Gordie said:


> I thought the cohiba looked like a Siglo IV. Please end the suspense, tell us what it is!


Yep - you are correct - Siglo IV

Ron


----------



## MoTheMan (May 24, 2003)

From a guy everyone considers an F.O.G., VERY NICE!


----------



## SHOE (Feb 15, 2006)

Looks great Ron! There's one missing, though. How was it?


----------



## M Thompson (Jul 9, 2006)

Is it bad that I was NOT dissapointed that this **** is safe for work?!? :dr 

Very nice collection!


----------



## longashes (Nov 16, 2005)

RGD said:


> Not much - just starting out - but I'm proud of it all!


I'd be proud too!! Congrats. :w


----------



## RGD (May 10, 2006)

SHOE said:


> Looks great Ron! There's one missing, though. How was it?


Heck - everyone knows I can't do reviews - but - CLICK HERE for what I posted about the 898's - 3 FOG's called it a review, so it must be - :r

Ron


----------



## King Cat (Dec 10, 2005)

And you should be proud; that's a VERY nice collection you have there. The pic's are great as well - looks like you're a proud poppa! 



RGD said:


> Not much - just starting out - but I'm proud of it all!


----------



## kvm (Sep 7, 2005)

Looks like your off to a great start! Nice selection.


----------



## aceswired (Apr 12, 2006)

niiiiice!


----------



## etenpenny (Dec 12, 2005)

great looking collection there, more then just a great start


----------



## 5by50 (Jan 1, 2000)

I guess he read the "Don't Ask Don't Tell Policy"......:tpd:


----------



## sekoudog (Oct 20, 2005)

They all look great! Personally, I prefer the big boned girlie on the left. :dr


----------



## Corona Gigante-cl (Sep 8, 2005)

raisin said:


> Do you have a 900 number to go with those pictures? :dr


Heh!

_...would you like me to snip off the cap now? Mmmmm... I'm reaching for my shiny, shiny, Xikar spring-loaded, double guillotine..._

Nice score, my friend!


----------

